# Critiques Please!!!



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

First I'll post pictures of my buckling, I'm torn because he's so big and really filling out nice his legs are set apart they make him look very wide, when he was a tiny baby I thought it was a defect, like his legs were posty or something, but now that he's getting older and filling out i think it's growing on me... :help: 
I'm not sure if I should keep him for next years breeding season or sale him now... 
PLEASE SHARE YOUR OPINIONS!!!
I know they are not the best pictures, I'm still learning the angles thing, plus; as I'm sure you all know... It's not easy to capture BoUnCiNg BuNdLeS oF jOy in a STILL FRAME PICTURE!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

OK... Now for my little doe-ling... I'm partial because she's my baby... but I think she is so elegant & feminine... again, CrUdY pictures!!! I need to just post a video of her in the field... LOL


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I think he looks pretty nice. I'm not sure about judging Boers (I raise Nigerians), but from the pictures it looks like he needs higher withers and more brisket extension. And possibly more rear leg angulation? He does look like he has lots of width though and straight legs, I would probably keep him for a little while longer and see how he develops. 

The doeling looks like she could use higher withers and more brisket extension too. But she does have straight legs and better rear angulation. She is very cute too. :thumb:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I am really big on spring of rib, from those photos he looks like he isn't porportioned properly with not enough chest. 

I can see what you like about all the muscleing in his leg, but goats need front-end and back-end. He would be a good shape for a lamb.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have lots to learn about what to look for... but to me it doesn't appear that he has much of a chest - brisket? 

He's a cute boy though


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah... you all are right his chest does look small in the pictures... I don't notice it in real life though... Oh well, next time I think of it I'll try to get better pics
Thank you guys!


----------

